
Problems with Node.js Event Loop - kiyanwang
http://www.juhonkoti.net/2015/12/01/problems-with-node-js-event-loop
======
ankurdhama
Really? What about running multiple nodejs process using clustering? Dude
handling multiple processing requests depends solely on the CPU core count NOT
on the number of threads you create.

The benefits of single process with single thread are way too many compared to
single process many threads model.

------
bricss
Bullshit article.

